# Dove decoys



## abrannon (Aug 12, 2014)

Have you used them?  If so did they help?

What kind?

I know people that use the Mojo motorized decoys and they say that they work really well.  

I am just curious.


----------



## GLS (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, decoys work and the Mojo can be poison on doves.  I like to get it up higher than the factory stake permits as doves come in pretty low to it.  I have two sections of anodized aluminum tubes that get it up 12'.  As for decoys, clip on plastic work well on bare limbs.  I carved these two out of  tupelo to perch on a fake powerline running through our field.  Mono is attached to the eyebolt and the decoy is pulled up.  It has to be given a little swinging action to get it up right.  I stake out the end of mono to hold it up on the high wire.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 12, 2014)

I ordered 3 mojo's yesterday.  We'll see.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

My experience with staked decoys and Mojo's is that they work great early to mid season. After that, the educated doves will flare off a mojo but will still come in to a group of decoys on the ground.


----------



## abrannon (Aug 12, 2014)

I have seen the Mojo's on the field but the guys with them never seem to get more birds than the rest.  It could be that the birds are attracted to them but are hit on their way in.  

Might have to give one of those wind powered models a go this year.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

MOJO's work great if the field isn't crowded.  They just attract the birds for everyone around you on a crowded field.  I've got 2, and I've seen birds crossing several yards away see the MOJO's and turn straight towards them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't plan on using mine until after opening day.


----------



## GLS (Aug 13, 2014)

On my Mojo set-up, as noted above, I use two 6" sections of anodized aluminum poles connected with an internal wooden dowel.  Drilled through the dowel is a hole big enough for a smaller cross dowel for clip on decoys.  The Mojo sits on top, up 12'.  I've had dove land on the cross dowel alongside the clip-on decoys while I went out and picked up downed birds.


----------



## godevilducker (Aug 13, 2014)

Mojos are unbelievable how well they work IF you are on a field with guys that don't think you can  a dove a 100 yards. I've seen them land on the ground beside mine try to sit on top of it and all around. Got to be on a field that the guys let the birds work though.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 13, 2014)

I hunted on a field with 30 station and was full.    I lying down in the uncut sections and placed a Mojo with decoys.  I could see birds in the periphery circle the hunters and try to land in my spread.  

Mojos/decoys work…IF the birds can't see us.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 13, 2014)

The battery powered mojos work great if you let the birds do their thing. I've had numerous birds land around mine. Just make sure you get the battery powered one the wind powered one's don't spin enough. I've seen birds several hundred yards away turn when they see the mojo


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 14, 2014)

What do the other guys in the field that don't have them think of your set  up? Do they think you have a unfair advantage? I have used decoys by myself some times in harvested bean fields and they sure help.


----------



## GLS (Aug 14, 2014)

One field owner I've hunted with won't allow Mojos.   His field, his rules.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 14, 2014)

Mojo's work very well but it can almost be a problem at times. Many times the birds will bomb in low...to low for a safe shot. If you use one be aware of this and don't take unsafe low shots.


----------



## spotterky (Aug 14, 2014)

They work but can create a dangerous situation.  I do not allow them in my fields unless it is a very small shoot and we can sit together.  They really shine when you are hunting a large field like cut corn, and only have one or two shooters.  They can bring the birds from a long way.  If you use some spinning wing decoys, be extra careful.


----------



## abrannon (Aug 14, 2014)

I would think that if you could set up the decoys in the middle of a few hunters (with shot barrier between such as standing corn, hail Bales, etc..) you could maybe bring in those birds that try to fly around the field.  Maybe.

Now what do you think about the following decoys? 

Motorized Mojo?

Wind Powered Mojo?

Clip on decoy?


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 15, 2014)

I should have mentioned in my first post that I don't use them every time we shoot. If its a big field with a lot of other shooters I won't put it out just because I don't want anybody shooting low at me. Usually when we shoot its 3 or 4 of us in a cow pasture shooting over volunteer millet. I'll put the mojo out there and we'll all sit relatively close and do it that way. 

I prefer the motorized version over the others since its spinning whether the wind is blowing or not. I have used clip ones and set them up in dead trees and dove light in the tree.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 16, 2014)

abrannon said:


> I would think that if you could set up the decoys in the middle of a few hunters (with shot barrier between such as standing corn, hail Bales, etc..) you could maybe bring in those birds that try to fly around the field.  Maybe.
> 
> Now what do you think about the following decoys?
> 
> ...



One of the best shoots I've ever had was in Oconee County.  My dad and I and a friend of ours got there early and grabbed 3 bails in a triangle on the bottom corner of the field.  I only had one MOJO at the time, and I put it dead in the center of our setup.  Most of our shots were as the birds were leaving the MOJO, because they were too low to shoot at coming in.  Since we were on the bottom corner of the field, as soon as we cleared each other, low shots were safe.


----------



## bscrandall (Aug 16, 2014)

I have some of the clip ons from Academy. I'm certainly not gonna use them in a public field.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

Have y'all noticed how expensive the Mojo's have gotten this year?


----------



## UncleLee (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't waste your money on the Wind Driven Mojos -- they don't spin unless it's gale force.  Battery-Powered work, but I like to put some clip-ons around them.   I use a coat hanger to make a stake to put the clip-ons on and then put them in the dirt.  As stated above, be careful with Mojos, the birds will dive-bomb them.  Most big shoots don't allow them (for good reason), but great for just a few guys shooting.


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 20, 2014)

Currently I have 2 battery mojos, 5 cheap clip on from Academy, and just recently acquired 6 Lucky Duck clip on from Wal-Mart that were at a good price.  last year I got the Mojos for about 34 a piece. If you wait and look you may find them for about 30. BTW I think Dick's currently has them at 30 as a special for the season. Combine that with the 10 dollar off coupon in the hunting regs and it's not a bad deal.

Anyway yes the mojos are effective. I had doves come right in and land right in the middle of my decoys with them even in the early morning when it was still too dark to shoot. I will also tell you that unlike other motion dove decoys or even other Mojo decoys from other species you won't find anything derogatory about them as well.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 22, 2014)

Academy has them for $30 as well.  After some research I have found that putting the motorized mojo up high on a pole works best.  The birds can see it easier and it keeps them from dive bombing in too low before you get a shot.  I am gonna give mine a try on a telescoping painters pole spray painted in camo colors.


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2014)

They were $54 at bass pro. I remember them being $30 also. I will check out academy.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 22, 2014)

Best thing since sliced bread. Mine is so old (first model) and has  pellet holes everywhere. We  have a different setup here, fields with irrigation systems. 20-30 clipons on the system, motorized mojo on the ground with 5-6 clipons stuck in the dirt, then let your conciense be your guide. We have no more than 4-6 shooters at one time and in line on an irrigation makes it a safe line.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 23, 2014)

$29.99

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mojo...tt=mojo+dove&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## GAGE (Aug 23, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> $29.99
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Mojo...tt=mojo+dove&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products



If you did not want to order one, that is Walmarts everyday price.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 23, 2014)

GAGE said:


> If you did not want to order one, that is Walmarts everyday price.



Good to know.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 23, 2014)

Also....Academy has them for the same price. Free shipping


----------



## GLS (Aug 24, 2014)

I read somewhere  that empty spray painted plastic 1.5  to 2 liter soft drink bottles make good dove decoys for a ground spread.  If a goose will decoy to a diaper, I can't  help but think a dove might take a look see at these, especially with a mojo up in the air.  Friday Publix had Diet Pepsi for $.99/2 liters.  Here's 4 sprayed with primer that sticks to plastic (we'll see).  I'll do a half-dozen (maybe more) and carry them in a decoy bag and spread'em out.  These bottles are full and will be consumed before the opener or at least empty.


----------



## wacknstack (Aug 27, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> Mojo's work very well but it can almost be a problem at times. Many times the birds will bomb in low...to low for a safe shot. If you use one be aware of this and don't take unsafe low shots.



Wise words. My experience too.


----------



## Old_School (Oct 30, 2014)

GLS said:


> I read somewhere  that empty spray painted plastic 1.5  to 2 liter soft drink bottles make good dove decoys for a ground spread.  If a goose will decoy to a diaper, I can't  help but think a dove might take a look see at these, especially with a mojo up in the air.  Friday Publix had Diet Pepsi for $.99/2 liters.  Here's 4 sprayed with primer that sticks to plastic (we'll see).  I'll do a half-dozen (maybe more) and carry them in a decoy bag and spread'em out.  These bottles are full and will be consumed before the opener or at least empty.



How did those work out for you?


----------



## GLS (Oct 30, 2014)

I enjoyed drinking the Pepsi.   Can't say they made a difference as they were between a line decoy and a mojo.  The line decoy sucked them in better than the mojo.  gil


----------



## Dominic (Oct 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Have y'all noticed how expensive the Mojo's have gotten this year?




They have them on sale at the Riverstone Parkway Walmart in Canton for $22 down from $40.


----------



## donald-f (Nov 1, 2014)

Walmart has the clip on for $10.00 for six.


----------

